# Piano Concertos Ranked by Difficulty



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

chu42 said:


> I don't have real playing experience with a large amount of the pieces here so I would really appreciate feedback on placement. Even if you don't like lists like these I hope you can explore some new repertoire since I've tried to include many lesser-known concertos
> 
> Factors taken into account include technical difficulty, staminal difficulty, interpretative difficulty, difficulty of synchronization with ensemble, and it is vaguely sorted by difficulty within their classes from top to bottom.
> 
> ...


----------

